# 2.8 heads on a 2.7



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*2.8 heads on a 2.7t*

I have a chance to pick up a set of AHA heads for next to nothing. Are these among the desirable heads for swapping on a 2.7t? What will be needed to make these work on a 2.7t? 
I hear they flow better than stock 2.7t heads. Any truth to this?
I apologize if this has been gone over here before. I could not find anything by searching and 2.8 is not a viable search option here.



_Modified by SLC18T at 7:27 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: 2.8 heads on a 2.7t (SLC18T)*

Is this voodoo? Black magic? Anyone?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.8 heads on a 2.7t (SLC18T)*

Someone was on here about a year ago discussing their 2.8 heads on 2.7T efforts. IIRC they used the 2.8 cams and engine did not run well as obviously they were non-turbo engine cams so owner ended up pulling them.
Have you checked AW Tech Articles?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: 2.8 heads on a 2.7t (GLS-S4)*

IIRC, they dont work at all...


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.8 heads on a 2.7t (Zupek)*

I can't remember off the top of my head who was advertising it, but there is a kit that's supposedly putting out 1000whp on a 2.7T using 2.8 heads so it must work, I'll see if I can dig it up & post in here








btw - I am not joking, there seriously is a kit for this








I think it's AWE-Tuning that was announcing it, but I will double check when I get home


_Modified by b5in at 4:59 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 2.8 heads on a 2.7t (b5in)*

one of the techs here just helped do a 2.8 head swap on a s4. sounds like it was well worth it. no dyno results yet.


----------



## .:R Superiority (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: 2.8 heads on a 2.7t (a2lowvw)*

My research suggested the 2.8 heads were more akin to the RS4 heads which had more meat on them - especially when porting them.


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

AHA or APQ heads are what i've read are the ones you'll want.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (diabolical1)*

to properly swap 2.8 heads onto a 2.7t you will need an RS4 intake manifold and fuel rails. the stock 2.7t manifold does not match up at all to the port sizes


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

i believe there is a spacer available that successfully makes the transitions you'd need to use the S4 manifold with 2.8 heads.


----------

